# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  How inbred are you?

## Tomenable

This is based on FTDNA autosomal raw data because so far I tested only with FTDNA, not 23andMe:

http://www.math.mun.ca/~dapike/FF23utils/roh.php

My results:

ROHs of length at least 200 will be reported.
No-Call runs of length at least 10 will be reported.
No-Calls will be treated as homozygous.
Heterozygous SNPs that are at least 150 SNPs away from the nearest heterozygous SNP will be treated as homozygous.

Chr 3 has a ROH of length 334 from position 42417576 to position 43803575 ( 1.39 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 502 from position 48387356 to position 51755441 ( 3.37 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 836 from position 60228660 to position 62568321 ( 2.34 Mb)
Chr 4 has a ROH of length 312 from position 35425629 to position 36920723 ( 1.50 Mb)
Chr 5 has a ROH of length 223 from position 89702241 to position 90795803 ( 1.09 Mb)
Chr 5 has a ROH of length 207 from position 161817847 to position 162759623 ( 0.94 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 234 from position 120449389 to position 121677165 ( 1.23 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 221 from position 20149537 to position 20728827 ( 0.58 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 222 from position 89720805 to position 90674192 ( 0.95 Mb)
Chr 8 has a ROH of length 239 from position 26069942 to position 26695617 ( 0.63 Mb)
Chr 8 has a ROH of length 222 from position 102485762 to position 103165042 ( 0.68 Mb)
Chr 9 has a ROH of length 230 from position 34575810 to position 35679251 ( 1.10 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 483 from position 20961322 to position 21567793 ( 0.61 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 225 from position 69282276 to position 70013572 ( 0.73 Mb)
Chr 14 has a ROH of length 209 from position 66392398 to position 67953995 ( 1.56 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 224 from position 44073889 to position 45878845 ( 1.80 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 226 from position 60882097 to position 62048707 ( 1.17 Mb)
Chr 18 has a ROH of length 221 from position 22134153 to position 22747808 ( 0.61 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 255 from position 11780888 to position 12995422 ( 1.21 Mb)
*Total Mb: 23.49

*I think that what is important here is the "Total Mb" value. The higher "Total Mb" value, the more inbred you are.

European average is *30 Mb* if I remember correctly, which would indicate that I'm less inbred than European average.

If all of your ancestors are from the same village, you might expect very high "Total Mb" values. One German guy who wrote that his ancestors were all from a very small area, scored *over 2800 Mb* in "Total Mb". He wrote that his parents aren't related.

I suppose that someone whose parents are closely related will score even more, perhaps several thousand?

----------


## Syky

My total is 8,91 Mb. But I am mixed a bit as every good Czech is  :Laughing:  I think the percentage of homozygosity is also important - 72,07 % in my case.

----------


## Tomenable

Wow, you are probably the first Czech with a DNA test that I have found.  :Laughing: 

A Czech woman told me on another forum, that Czechs are not interested in DNA tests.

Can you show some of your results in DNA.Land, GEDmatch calculators, FTDNA MyOrigins, 23andMe, etc.?




> I think the percentage of homozygosity is also important - 72,07 % in my case.


In my case it is 71,19 % :

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 2.235 % ( 15698 of 702442 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 28.810 % (202375 of 702442 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 0 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 71.190 % (500067 of 702442 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 0 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)

========================

*Edit:*

Here are some of my genetic ancestry results:

1) DNA.Land:



2) Eurogenes K9:



3) FTDNA MyOrigins:

----------


## Syky

Ha ha ha  :Laughing:  It is true that I don´t know anyone personally who did a DNA test, but I found some Czechs on Gedmatch. So I did some Czech averages from 17 Czech samples and 6 Czech Jewish samples that are available on Gedmatch. I am going to publish it as soon as possible, but now I have a lot of work at school. 
But if you don´t have an idea about Czechs I can reveal I am very close to something I call "average Czech".
My DNA.Land is 43% North Slavic, 33% NWE, 24% Balkan. I am Moravian so I think I am a bit more Slavic and Balkanic since I live on Wallachian border :)
My 23andme is 46,6% EE, 16,2% NWE, 15,1 SE (mostly Balkan), 0,1% East Asian and the rest is "Broadly European" - I have the highest value of this I have ever seen.
My dv3 is 41,99% WE, 25,9% EE, 19,7 Med and 9,2 West Asian + 1,65 SW Asian. I have lower med admix than I expected.
K9 Eurogenes: 70,83 North Euro, 17,17 Med, 6,55 Caucasus, 3,63 SW Asian. The rest is under 1%.
I am going to post as many averages as possible when I have enough time.

----------


## Tomenable

> Ha ha ha  It is true that I don´t know anyone personally who did a DNA test, but I found some Czechs on Gedmatch. So I did some Czech averages from 17 Czech samples and 6 Czech Jewish samples that are available on Gedmatch. I am going to publish it as soon as possible, but now I have a lot of work at school. 
> But if you don´t have an idea about Czechs I can reveal I am very close to something I call "average Czech".
> *My DNA.Land is 43% North Slavic, 33% NWE, 24% Balkan.* I am Moravian so I think I am a bit more Slavic and Balkanic since I live on Wallachian border :)
> My 23andme is 46,6% EE, 16,2% NWE, 15,1 SE (mostly Balkan), 0,1% East Asian and the rest is "Broadly European" - I have the highest value of this I have ever seen.
> My dv3 is 41,99% WE, 25,9% EE, 19,7 Med and 9,2 West Asian + 1,65 SW Asian. I have lower med admix than I expected.
> K9 Eurogenes: 70,83 North Euro, 17,17 Med, 6,55 Caucasus, 3,63 SW Asian. The rest is under 1%.
> I am going to post as many averages as possible when I have enough time.


Thanks! 

25% Southern European / Balkan in DNA.Land is what I expected. AFAIK Southern Poles score ca. 15 - 20% South Euro, so it makes sense. South-*Eastern* Poles sometimes score higher. The highest "Balkan" score that I saw were two South-East Poles - 31% and *40% (!)*. Northernmost Poles (like e.g. Kashubians) and North-Eastern Poles score almost no any Southern European, IIRC.

There are visible regional differences in Poland (if you choose people with all of ancestry from a given region).




> My dv3 is 41,99% WE, 25,9% EE, 19,7 Med and 9,2 West Asian + 1,65 SW Asian.


You mean Dodecad V3? My results are:

*Admix Results (sorted):*

# Population Percent
1 West_European 42.87
2 East_European 28.79
3 Mediterranean 18.88
4 West_Asian 8.71
5 South_Asian 0.41
6 Southwest_Asian 0.29
7 East_African 0.05

----------


## Milan

> Thanks! 
> 
> 25% Southern European / Balkan in DNA.Land is what I expected. AFAIK Southern Poles score ca. 15 - 20% South Euro, so it makes sense. South-*Eastern* Poles sometimes score higher. The highest "Balkan" score that I saw were two South-East Poles - 31% and *40% (!)*. Northernmost Poles (like e.g. Kashubians) and North-Eastern Poles score almost no any Southern European, IIRC.
> 
> There are visible regional differences in Poland


There is Thracians mixed with Wends and opposite,old kin folks  :Petrified:

----------


## Syky

I read somewhere that DNA.Land gives often inaccurate results. But your example with Poles makes sense. Unfortunately, I have no other Czech raw data to try regional differences in Czechs. But if I can make conclusion from Gedmatch admixture results, Czechs look very homogeneous, they are somewhere between Western and Eastern Europe, only a bit more "Slavic" than "Celto-Germanic" with low individual variation (few percent). This a bit contradicts what I wrote in my first post - that every good Czech is a mix. This often say geneticists who study haplogroups and don't look at autosomal admixture, which speaks different and is more important than one chromosome which possess only half of the population. But to eliminate bias, more samples are needed to make an accurate conclusion.
I think that some Czechs do the ancestry tests, but they are more interested in making family trees and don't care about who they really are  :Laughing:

----------


## Ben

My total mb is 19.70

----------


## New Englander

I dont know what this means.


ROHs of length at least 200 will be reported.
No-Call runs of length at least 10 will be reported.
No-Calls will be treated as homozygous.
Heterozygous SNPs that are at least 150 SNPs away from the nearest heterozygous SNP will be treated as homozygous.
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 2978552 to position 3026733 (48.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 35 from position 3041551 to position 3299144 (257.59 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 26 from position 3438029 to position 3496205 (58.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 12 from position 3557090 to position 3627909 (70.82 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 28 from position 3800253 to position 3966708 (166.46 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 21 from position 4087052 to position 4213744 (126.69 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 4280688 to position 4357591 (76.90 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 27 from position 4400485 to position 4518978 (118.49 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 30 from position 4534217 to position 4672316 (138.10 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 18 from position 4702703 to position 4800467 (97.76 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 57 from position 4804521 to position 4925084 (120.56 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 57 from position 4927998 to position 5012099 (84.10 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 10 from position 5015824 to position 5034233 (18.41 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 20 from position 5055224 to position 5105226 (50.00 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 5127976 to position 5159855 (31.88 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 28 from position 5210582 to position 5287617 (77.03 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 31 from position 5291619 to position 5357573 (65.95 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 23 from position 5382696 to position 5434873 (52.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 50 from position 5458035 to position 5574967 (116.93 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 24 from position 5577743 to position 5672315 (94.57 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 14 from position 5789456 to position 5897758 (108.30 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 15 from position 6006768 to position 6188857 (182.09 Kb)

Chr 1 has a ROH of length 205 from position 46024701 to position 47216070 ( 1.19 Mb)
Chr 1 has a ROH of length 243 from position 155135335 to position 156063880 ( 0.93 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 238 from position 47572160 to position 47657079 ( 0.08 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 228 from position 48010410 to position 48174199 ( 0.16 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 201 from position 112649472 to position 113819585 ( 1.17 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 223 from position 127895655 to position 128189308 ( 0.29 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 206 from position 219672837 to position 220311039 ( 0.64 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 500 from position 36994234 to position 37458845 ( 0.46 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 257 from position 83970229 to position 86166548 ( 2.20 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 282 from position 44148920 to position 44192022 ( 0.04 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 264 from position 5247802 to position 5255790 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 242 from position 20963135 to position 21523625 ( 0.56 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 467 from position 103133466 to position 103341908 ( 0.21 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 235 from position 32911934 to position 32918792 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 314 from position 48746463 to position 49109054 ( 0.36 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 863 from position 48252038 to position 48992897 ( 0.74 Mb)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 413 from position 2126489 to position 2166876 ( 0.04 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 776 from position 40983813 to position 41501295 ( 0.52 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 201 from position 56033465 to position 57262849 ( 1.23 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 504 from position 11210916 to position 11242658 ( 0.03 Mb)
Chr 22 has a ROH of length 257 from position 29913272 to position 30609096 ( 0.70 Mb)
Total Mb: 11.58

The following percentages are for individual homozygous SNPs, not just those in lengthy ROHs.

Chr 1: 72.921 % (34814 of 47742 SNPs) are homozygous, 420 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 2: 71.206 % (33335 of 46815 SNPs) are homozygous, 332 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 3: 71.212 % (27905 of 39186 SNPs) are homozygous, 242 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 4: 70.453 % (24226 of 34386 SNPs) are homozygous, 266 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 5: 70.120 % (24472 of 34900 SNPs) are homozygous, 282 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 6: 72.821 % (29832 of 40966 SNPs) are homozygous, 840 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 7: 71.903 % (24125 of 33552 SNPs) are homozygous, 322 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 8: 70.820 % (21707 of 30651 SNPs) are homozygous, 233 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 9: 71.714 % (19370 of 27010 SNPs) are homozygous, 205 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 10: 70.773 % (20943 of 29592 SNPs) are homozygous, 217 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 11: 72.623 % (21702 of 29883 SNPs) are homozygous, 277 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 12: 72.248 % (21001 of 29068 SNPs) are homozygous, 257 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 13: 71.410 % (15626 of 21882 SNPs) are homozygous, 163 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 14: 71.408 % (13569 of 19002 SNPs) are homozygous, 154 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 15: 72.867 % (13597 of 18660 SNPs) are homozygous, 161 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 16: 73.394 % (14444 of 19680 SNPs) are homozygous, 221 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 17: 76.746 % (14861 of 19364 SNPs) are homozygous, 250 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 18: 71.531 % (11907 of 16646 SNPs) are homozygous, 116 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 19: 78.248 % (10914 of 13948 SNPs) are homozygous, 295 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 20: 71.439 % (10523 of 14730 SNPs) are homozygous, 109 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 21: 70.132 % ( 6011 of 8571 SNPs) are homozygous, 69 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 22: 72.247 % ( 6724 of 9307 SNPs) are homozygous, 97 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Chr X: 2.696 % ( 528 of 19588 SNPs) are homozygous, 304 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr Y: 2129 SNPs, 978 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
mtDNA : 3287 SNPs, 177 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 0.944 % ( 5528 of 585541 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 27.997 % (163933 of 585541 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 0 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 72.003 % (421608 of 585541 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 0 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Processing Completed.

----------


## Syky

Where is the problem?
My raw data v4 (ca 600K SNPs) from 23andme: *8,91* Mb ROH using Pike's utility.
Imputed vcf from DNA.Land converted to 23andme *v3* (900K SNPs) file: around *30* Mb ROH using Pike's utility or PLINK --homozyg.
Imputed vcf from DNA.Land (39M SNPs): *164,447* Mb ROH using PLINK --homozyg.
So, which one is correct? :)

----------


## Fire Haired14

My total mb is 10.58. Someone should run ancient genomes through this.

----------


## brg12007

i had 48, so medium-warm inbred

----------


## stevenarmstrong

163.59. Raspberry appears to take the cake. :)

Chr 1 has a ROH of length 285 from position 35151706 to position 36793009 ( 1.64 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 214 from position 22179300 to position 23123501 ( 0.94 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 224 from position 145050774 to position 146377211 ( 1.33 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 226 from position 152019816 to position 153116054 ( 1.10 Mb)
Chr 4 has a ROH of length 385 from position 164227442 to position 165920129 ( 1.69 Mb)
Chr 5 has a ROH of length 236 from position 33646113 to position 34638414 ( 0.99 Mb)
Chr 5 has a ROH of length 250 from position 52237479 to position 53249022 ( 1.01 Mb)
Chr 5 has a ROH of length 224 from position 153577103 to position 154369560 ( 0.79 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 201 from position 27369303 to position 27818228 ( 0.45 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 358 from position 31790997 to position 32128822 ( 0.34 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 221 from position 158142228 to position 159091330 ( 0.95 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 222 from position 94765178 to position 94895511 ( 0.13 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 671 from position 49132803 to position 57153401 ( 8.02 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 234 from position 122499063 to position 123409952 ( 0.91 Mb)
Chr 14 has a ROH of length 200 from position 79999452 to position 80816463 ( 0.82 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 206 from position 42655375 to position 43910744 ( 1.26 Mb)
Chr 22 has a ROH of length 231 from position 29596546 to position 30876673 ( 1.28 Mb)
Chr X has a ROH of length 216 from position 3549070 to position 5168687 ( 1.62 Mb)
Chr X has a ROH of length 3042 from position 5761679 to position 25724049 (19.96 Mb) (5 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr X has a ROH of length 4865 from position 28231617 to position 79451082 (51.22 Mb) (4 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr X has a ROH of length 769 from position 80020571 to position 88338870 ( 8.32 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr X has a ROH of length 7495 from position 95749928 to position 154570039 (58.82 Mb) (4 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Total Mb: 163.59

The following percentages are for individual homozygous SNPs, not just those in lengthy ROHs.

Chr 1: 70.357 % (40767 of 57943 SNPs) are homozygous, 207 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 2: 70.658 % (39873 of 56431 SNPs) are homozygous, 229 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 3: 70.648 % (32614 of 46164 SNPs) are homozygous, 158 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 4: 70.933 % (28069 of 39571 SNPs) are homozygous, 177 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 5: 69.503 % (28663 of 41240 SNPs) are homozygous, 166 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 6: 71.308 % (33502 of 46982 SNPs) are homozygous, 184 No-Calls, 1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 7: 70.599 % (26277 of 37220 SNPs) are homozygous, 165 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 8: 69.564 % (25157 of 36164 SNPs) are homozygous, 117 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 9: 69.122 % (22173 of 32078 SNPs) are homozygous, 98 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 10: 71.181 % (27211 of 38228 SNPs) are homozygous, 122 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 11: 70.958 % (25405 of 35803 SNPs) are homozygous, 139 No-Calls, 1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 12: 70.758 % (24599 of 34765 SNPs) are homozygous, 105 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 13: 70.425 % (19202 of 27266 SNPs) are homozygous, 114 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 14: 70.054 % (15978 of 22808 SNPs) are homozygous, 94 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 15: 70.217 % (14848 of 21146 SNPs) are homozygous, 75 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 16: 70.276 % (15633 of 22245 SNPs) are homozygous, 64 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 17: 70.996 % (14053 of 19794 SNPs) are homozygous, 67 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 18: 71.089 % (15142 of 21300 SNPs) are homozygous, 72 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 19: 71.625 % (10488 of 14643 SNPs) are homozygous, 51 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 20: 71.123 % (12837 of 18049 SNPs) are homozygous, 37 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 21: 69.666 % ( 6977 of 10015 SNPs) are homozygous, 32 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 22: 70.248 % ( 7126 of 10144 SNPs) are homozygous, 30 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Chr X: 99.777 % (17414 of 17453 SNPs) are homozygous, 634 No-Calls, 14 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 0.363 % ( 2503 of 689999 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 29.479 % (203405 of 689999 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 2 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 70.521 % (486594 of 689999 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 2 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)

I imagine my total Mb may be higher because it includes my X chromosome? Does that make sense? I'm new to this. (23.65 when you remove the X values)

----------


## Walhaz

6.83 MB!

Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 2978552 to position 3026733 (48.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 33 from position 3046930 to position 3299144 (252.21 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 12 from position 3387992 to position 3419500 (31.51 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 20 from position 3438029 to position 3480782 (42.75 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 10 from position 3487565 to position 3529676 (42.11 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 12 from position 3557090 to position 3627909 (70.82 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 14 from position 3781791 to position 3859903 (78.11 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 16 from position 3884827 to position 3960220 (75.39 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 12 from position 3977240 to position 4065381 (88.14 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 21 from position 4087052 to position 4213744 (126.69 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 10 from position 4280688 to position 4356874 (76.19 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 27 from position 4400485 to position 4518978 (118.49 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 30 from position 4534217 to position 4672316 (138.10 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 18 from position 4702703 to position 4800467 (97.76 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 57 from position 4804521 to position 4925084 (120.56 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 17 from position 4927998 to position 4939145 (11.15 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 13 from position 4957608 to position 4967350 ( 9.74 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 19 from position 4968505 to position 5012099 (43.59 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 10 from position 5015824 to position 5034233 (18.41 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 20 from position 5055224 to position 5105226 (50.00 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 5127976 to position 5159855 (31.88 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 28 from position 5210582 to position 5287617 (77.03 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 31 from position 5291619 to position 5357573 (65.95 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 23 from position 5382696 to position 5434873 (52.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 50 from position 5458035 to position 5574967 (116.93 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 24 from position 5577743 to position 5672315 (94.57 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 15 from position 5789456 to position 5907588 (118.13 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 15 from position 6006768 to position 6188857 (182.09 Kb)

Chr 2 has a ROH of length 215 from position 48013099 to position 48040285 ( 0.03 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 239 from position 23609689 to position 24491744 ( 0.88 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 411 from position 38524764 to position 38660936 ( 0.14 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 1218 from position 117081480 to position 117347082 ( 0.27 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 372 from position 150554157 to position 150723467 ( 0.17 Mb)
Chr 8 has a ROH of length 338 from position 133064881 to position 134182202 ( 1.12 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 329 from position 5247802 to position 5296104 ( 0.05 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 389 from position 108097333 to position 108357452 ( 0.26 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 212 from position 96821296 to position 97764244 ( 0.94 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 235 from position 32911934 to position 32918792 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 405 from position 48230064 to position 49109054 ( 0.88 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 343 from position 52459777 to position 53340133 ( 0.88 Mb)
Chr 14 has a ROH of length 214 from position 23886458 to position 23996772 ( 0.11 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 720 from position 48665026 to position 48882966 ( 0.22 Mb)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 450 from position 2125788 to position 2206020 ( 0.08 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 590 from position 29250089 to position 29785370 ( 0.54 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 233 from position 41245239 to position 41256985 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 201 from position 48269339 to position 48330944 ( 0.06 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 346 from position 11174625 to position 11224252 ( 0.05 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 230 from position 38955289 to position 39101879 ( 0.15 Mb)
Total Mb: 6.83

The following percentages are for individual homozygous SNPs, not just those in lengthy ROHs.

Chr 1: 72.716 % (34717 of 47743 SNPs) are homozygous, 335 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 2: 71.840 % (33632 of 46815 SNPs) are homozygous, 239 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 3: 70.872 % (27772 of 39186 SNPs) are homozygous, 183 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 4: 71.195 % (24481 of 34386 SNPs) are homozygous, 179 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 5: 70.745 % (24690 of 34900 SNPs) are homozygous, 231 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 6: 72.384 % (29652 of 40965 SNPs) are homozygous, 753 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 7: 73.286 % (24589 of 33552 SNPs) are homozygous, 270 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 8: 70.764 % (21690 of 30651 SNPs) are homozygous, 140 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 9: 69.559 % (18788 of 27010 SNPs) are homozygous, 148 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 10: 70.391 % (20830 of 29592 SNPs) are homozygous, 159 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 11: 72.995 % (21813 of 29883 SNPs) are homozygous, 201 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 12: 73.156 % (21265 of 29068 SNPs) are homozygous, 179 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 13: 71.502 % (15646 of 21882 SNPs) are homozygous, 105 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 14: 68.614 % (13038 of 19002 SNPs) are homozygous, 102 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 15: 72.438 % (13517 of 18660 SNPs) are homozygous, 117 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous 
Chr 16: 72.952 % (14357 of 19680 SNPs) are homozygous, 193 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 17: 75.816 % (14681 of 19364 SNPs) are homozygous, 223 No-Calls, 1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 18: 70.539 % (11742 of 16646 SNPs) are homozygous, 86 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 19: 77.266 % (10777 of 13948 SNPs) are homozygous, 257 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 20: 73.211 % (10784 of 14730 SNPs) are homozygous, 87 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 21: 71.357 % ( 6116 of 8571 SNPs) are homozygous, 58 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 22: 71.290 % ( 6635 of 9307 SNPs) are homozygous, 84 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Chr X: 2.680 % ( 525 of 19588 SNPs) are homozygous, 290 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr Y: 2129 SNPs, 960 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
mtDNA : 3287 SNPs, 197 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 0.739 % ( 4329 of 585541 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 28.064 % (164329 of 585541 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 1 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 71.936 % (421212 of 585541 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 1 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)

----------


## Kelmendasi

ROHs of length at least 200 will be reported.
No-Call runs of length at least 10 will be reported.
No-Calls will be treated as homozygous.
Heterozygous SNPs that are at least 150 SNPs away from the nearest heterozygous SNP will be treated as homozygous.
Chr 6 has a No-Call run of length 14 from position 78972930 to position 79029367 (56.44 Kb)
Chr 11 has a No-Call run of length 19 from position 55365761 to position 55427700 (61.94 Kb)
Chr 15 has a No-Call run of length 12 from position 34718594 to position 34807851 (89.26 Kb)
Chr 22 has a No-Call run of length 10 from position 22693069 to position 22731758 (38.69 Kb)
Chr 22 has a No-Call run of length 31 from position 22740855 to position 23070912 (330.06 Kb)

Chr 1 has a ROH of length 260 from position 14441384 to position 15183309 ( 0.74 Mb)
Chr 1 has a ROH of length 297 from position 111546531 to position 112277449 ( 0.73 Mb)
Chr 1 has a ROH of length 399 from position 118089652 to position 119789289 ( 1.70 Mb)
Chr 1 has a ROH of length 222 from position 155064844 to position 156111287 ( 1.05 Mb)
Chr 1 has a ROH of length 202 from position 158979950 to position 159753183 ( 0.77 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 307 from position 3151657 to position 4018661 ( 0.87 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 233 from position 122026333 to position 123304053 ( 1.28 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 230 from position 123502497 to position 124523311 ( 1.02 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 927 from position 66568741 to position 69934331 ( 3.37 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 389 from position 83518228 to position 86282294 ( 2.76 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 639 from position 27291822 to position 28488034 ( 1.20 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 236 from position 30076755 to position 30227397 ( 0.15 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 573 from position 31566363 to position 32062380 ( 0.50 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 591 from position 32189841 to position 32682394 ( 0.49 Mb)
Chr 8 has a ROH of length 286 from position 20339332 to position 21138707 ( 0.80 Mb)
Chr 9 has a ROH of length 211 from position 82913245 to position 83503893 ( 0.59 Mb)
Chr 10 has a ROH of length 230 from position 64875546 to position 66299171 ( 1.42 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 350 from position 54954916 to position 56626311 ( 1.67 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 243 from position 20902795 to position 21334059 ( 0.43 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 262 from position 83854627 to position 85356224 ( 1.50 Mb)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 285 from position 30557226 to position 31827215 ( 1.27 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 313 from position 44163994 to position 45092366 ( 0.93 Mb)
Total Mb: 25.24

----------


## I1a3_Young

187.79, and I do know of a DNA match of my father that matches my mother's tree a few gens back.

----------


## Balkanite

> This is based on FTDNA autosomal raw data because so far I tested only with FTDNA, not 23andMe:
> 
> http://www.math.mun.ca/~dapike/FF23utils/roh.php
> 
> My results:
> 
> ROHs of length at least 200 will be reported.
> No-Call runs of length at least 10 will be reported.
> No-Calls will be treated as homozygous.
> ...


Where do i find the result number? I put my file through, but i can't figure out where the Mb number is

EDIT: Found it :)

----------


## Kaser

Total Mb: *5.38*

----------


## noman

Total Mb: 135.35

----------


## Dibran

Me :


Chr 1 has a ROH of length 311 from position 81207701 to position 82563290 ( 1.36 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 494 from position 47590034 to position 47740566 ( 0.15 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 200 from position 48025694 to position 48040285 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 472 from position 37031291 to position 37181591 ( 0.15 Mb)
Chr 4 has a ROH of length 1356 from position 31565696 to position 38907375 ( 7.34 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 305 from position 31572333 to position 31975151 ( 0.40 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 214 from position 32190028 to position 32387780 ( 0.20 Mb)
Chr 8 has a ROH of length 282 from position 143859181 to position 144860877 ( 1.00 Mb)
Chr 9 has a ROH of length 280 from position 9112698 to position 9918976 ( 0.81 Mb)
Chr 9 has a ROH of length 210 from position 94190673 to position 95529408 ( 1.34 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 217 from position 5247802 to position 5248491 ( 0.00 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 214 from position 108016927 to position 108175459 ( 0.16 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 411 from position 32911934 to position 32959240 ( 0.05 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 316 from position 48734519 to position 49109054 ( 0.37 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 325 from position 52428450 to position 53192565 ( 0.76 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 841 from position 48633711 to position 49208822 ( 0.58 Mb)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 507 from position 2116083 to position 2166876 ( 0.05 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 529 from position 29495895 to position 29763373 ( 0.27 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 233 from position 41245239 to position 41256985 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 340 from position 48245759 to position 48275866 ( 0.03 Mb)
Chr 18 has a ROH of length 724 from position 8557085 to position 10817566 ( 2.26 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 345 from position 11180047 to position 11224252 ( 0.04 Mb)
*
Total Mb: 17.35*
I find my results quite surprising. Given the average for europe os 30 Mb. Considering I am Albanian(Balkan people being a bit more homogeneous) from a isolated mountainous region.


My Father:

Chr 1 has a ROH of length 976 from position 144534025 to position 152894627 ( 8.36 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 234 from position 182594588 to position 184016627 ( 1.42 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 333 from position 37034997 to position 37081781 ( 0.05 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 320 from position 31572333 to position 32008262 ( 0.44 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 352 from position 116988685 to position 117180297 ( 0.19 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 769 from position 117182110 to position 117304812 ( 0.12 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 9 has a ROH of length 207 from position 96902444 to position 98229479 ( 1.33 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 217 from position 5247802 to position 5248491 ( 0.00 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 244 from position 108164073 to position 108429776 ( 0.27 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 208 from position 41402278 to position 42347909 ( 0.95 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 237 from position 52437354 to position 52542680 ( 0.11 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 230 from position 48633711 to position 48736845 ( 0.10 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 385 from position 48766774 to position 48990589 ( 0.22 Mb)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 200 from position 105100 to position 329671 ( 0.22 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 492 from position 2121512 to position 2166876 ( 0.05 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 202 from position 41244907 to position 41246620 ( 0.00 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 504 from position 11210916 to position 11242658 ( 0.03 Mb) *Total Mb: 13.85 

* and my father appears even less inbred than myself. Interesting considering our isolation.

----------


## sacac

Newbie here..so how do I interepret this resultTotal autosomal (Chr 1-22): 0.065 % ( 452 of 696738 SNPs) are NoCallsTotal autosomal (Chr 1-22): 29.661 % (206658 of 696738 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 2 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 70.339 % (490080 of 696738 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 2 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)

----------


## sacac

This is the other partChr 1 has a ROH of length 200 from position 97724226 to position 97951313 ( 0.23 Mb)Chr 1 has a ROH of length 286 from position 98006222 to position 98530559 ( 0.52 Mb)Chr 3 has a ROH of length 216 from position 84747008 to position 86206285 ( 1.46 Mb)Chr 4 has a ROH of length 276 from position 99534928 to position 100243009 ( 0.71 Mb)Chr 4 has a ROH of length 556 from position 187492881 to position 189447377 ( 1.95 Mb)Chr 5 has a ROH of length 1148 from position 34058555 to position 38707680 ( 4.65 Mb)Chr 6 has a ROH of length 247 from position 27936049 to position 28331252 ( 0.40 Mb)Chr 6 has a ROH of length 405 from position 28645170 to position 29355148 ( 0.71 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)Chr 6 has a ROH of length 555 from position 30499732 to position 30936014 ( 0.44 Mb)Chr 6 has a ROH of length 343 from position 32973599 to position 33198771 ( 0.23 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)Chr 6 has a ROH of length 251 from position 100797890 to position 102178044 ( 1.38 Mb)Chr 6 has a ROH of length 270 from position 160578860 to position 160879597 ( 0.30 Mb)Chr 7 has a ROH of length 1281 from position 141110923 to position 147538107 ( 6.43 Mb)Chr 10 has a ROH of length 207 from position 3950093 to position 4441989 ( 0.49 Mb)Chr 10 has a ROH of length 218 from position 52045632 to position 52883081 ( 0.84 Mb)Chr 11 has a ROH of length 244 from position 99025438 to position 99613698 ( 0.59 Mb)Chr 13 has a ROH of length 712 from position 98695551 to position 100521101 ( 1.83 Mb)Chr 15 has a ROH of length 233 from position 42703537 to position 44120559 ( 1.42 Mb)Chr 18 has a ROH of length 272 from position 24461018 to position 24680562 ( 0.22 Mb)Chr 19 has a ROH of length 235 from position 15649509 to position 15886084 ( 0.24 Mb)Total Mb: 25.01

----------


## MsJ

Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 2129 from position 2649694 to position 59032809 (56383.11 Kb)

Chr 1 has a ROH of length 437 from position 155065627 to position 156109089 ( 1.04 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 228 from position 49244559 to position 50267913 ( 1.02 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 214 from position 38592408 to position 38627337 ( 0.03 Mb)
Chr 4 has a ROH of length 254 from position 9915741 to position 10688637 ( 0.77 Mb)
Chr 6 has a ROH of length 277 from position 30122047 to position 30460449 ( 0.34 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 1003 from position 117170993 to position 117304812 ( 0.13 Mb) (2 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 8 has a ROH of length 431 from position 14873709 to position 15709114 ( 0.84 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 421 from position 5230302 to position 5328361 ( 0.10 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 217 from position 17085192 to position 17444590 ( 0.36 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 206 from position 57305580 to position 58229377 ( 0.92 Mb)
Chr 14 has a ROH of length 224 from position 23858217 to position 23902931 ( 0.04 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 203 from position 42948862 to position 44876421 ( 1.93 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 780 from position 48633153 to position 48988951 ( 0.36 Mb) (2 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 656 from position 2088585 to position 2166876 ( 0.08 Mb) (2 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 202 from position 41245239 to position 41251844 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 344 from position 11188153 to position 11224252 ( 0.04 Mb)
Chr X has a ROH of length 345 from position 66085956 to position 66984015 ( 0.90 Mb) (1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous)
Chr X has a ROH of length 303 from position 100617678 to position 100674834 ( 0.06 Mb)
Chr X has a ROH of length 280 from position 138630542 to position 138648526 ( 0.02 Mb)
Chr X has a ROH of length 357 from position 152744069 to position 153186202 ( 0.44 Mb)
Chr X has a ROH of length 329 from position 154159648 to position 154215580 ( 0.06 Mb)
Chr Y has a ROH of length 2129 from position 2649694 to position 59032809 (56.38 Mb)
*Total Mb: 65.87*

The following percentages are for individual homozygous SNPs, not just those in lengthy ROHs.

Chr 1: 73.255 % (34974 of 47743 SNPs) are homozygous, 363 No-Calls, 1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 2: 72.267 % (33831 of 46814 SNPs) are homozygous, 290 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 3: 70.704 % (27706 of 39186 SNPs) are homozygous, 229 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 4: 70.760 % (24330 of 34384 SNPs) are homozygous, 187 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 5: 69.989 % (24426 of 34900 SNPs) are homozygous, 247 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 6: 72.376 % (29648 of 40964 SNPs) are homozygous, 826 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 7: 72.332 % (24268 of 33551 SNPs) are homozygous, 285 No-Calls, 2 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 8: 70.050 % (21471 of 30651 SNPs) are homozygous, 167 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 9: 70.989 % (19174 of 27010 SNPs) are homozygous, 161 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 10: 70.421 % (20837 of 29589 SNPs) are homozygous, 173 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 11: 73.489 % (21960 of 29882 SNPs) are homozygous, 232 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 12: 72.683 % (21126 of 29066 SNPs) are homozygous, 201 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 13: 72.500 % (15863 of 21880 SNPs) are homozygous, 119 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 14: 72.145 % (13709 of 19002 SNPs) are homozygous, 126 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 15: 72.444 % (13518 of 18660 SNPs) are homozygous, 137 No-Calls, 2 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 16: 73.444 % (14453 of 19679 SNPs) are homozygous, 208 No-Calls, 2 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 17: 76.219 % (14759 of 19364 SNPs) are homozygous, 263 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 18: 70.402 % (11717 of 16643 SNPs) are homozygous, 90 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 19: 77.387 % (10794 of 13948 SNPs) are homozygous, 311 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 20: 71.161 % (10482 of 14730 SNPs) are homozygous, 94 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 21: 69.233 % ( 5934 of 8571 SNPs) are homozygous, 59 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 22: 72.634 % ( 6760 of 9307 SNPs) are homozygous, 111 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Chr X: 78.076 % (15292 of 19586 SNPs) are homozygous, 160 No-Calls, 1 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr Y: 2129 SNPs, 2129 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
mtDNA : 3287 SNPs, 244 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 0.833 % ( 4879 of 585524 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 27.972 % (163784 of 585524 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 7 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 72.028 % (421740 of 585524 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 7 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous

----------


## Fustan

Total Mb: 17.88.

----------


## Joey37

Mine is 29.60. I wonder what the American average is...

----------


## Tamakore

Total ROH Mb: 12.40
Total autosomal: 71.681% of SNPs are Homozygous

And yet the parents of one of my great-grandmothers were second cousins and her maternal grandparents were also second cousins. Three out of her four grandparents were first or second cousins to each other. There were other second cousin marriages further back in her family tree, and she descended from some of her ancestors by eight or nine different lines.

On the other hand, in spite of one inbred great-grandmother, my ancestors of four or five generations back were quite ethnically diverse and widely scattered. They covered five different nations, two continents, six islands and two hemispheres. Even those in the same country were generally from different places within that country. So, given the limited opportunities for interbreeding for many of them, it's not surprising my score is below the European average.

----------


## Viriatus91

Total ROH Mb: 119.40
Total genome Mb: 3007.10
The detected ROHs account for 3.971 % of the reported genome.

I have an almost fully complete family tree dating back to the early 17th century, and most of my ancestors were from a small cluster of tiny villages in the mountains. I also have a few 18th century nobles that seemed to like marrying one another, so I am guessing this number is higher than average.

----------


## Duarte

Mine:

Total ROH Mb: 218.46
Total genome Mb: 3003.21
The detected ROHs account for 7.274 % of the reported genome.

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 2.089 % ( 22375 of 1071155 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 22.346 % (239361 of 1071155 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 1 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 77.654 % (831794 of 1071155 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 1 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Processing Completed.

----------


## Carlos

> Total ROH Mb: 119.40
> Total genome Mb: 3007.10
> The detected ROHs account for 3.971 % of the reported genome.
> 
> I have an almost fully complete family tree dating back to the early 17th century, and most of my ancestors were from a small cluster of tiny villages in the mountains. I also have a few 18th century nobles that seemed to like marrying one another, so I am guessing this number is higher than average.


Hi, how are you?


Have you done the Yfull?

-----------------------

Does it take that long for me to get nothing?

----------


## Viriatus91

[QUOTE=Carlos;593008]Hi, how are you?


Have you done the Yfull?

Not sure what that is...I'm new to all of this.

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE=Viriatus91;593009]


> Hi, how are you?
> 
> 
> Have you done the Yfull?
> 
> Not sure what that is...I'm new to all of this.


You have to get the BigY 700 and when you have it you load it in Yfull otherwise we do nothing, we can continue talking 1000 years more than anything.

----------


## Carlos

People whose parents are related in some way may find some lengthy ROHs in their own DNA. As an example, the following ROHs were found on five different chromosomes of a person whose parents were first cousins (this example uses the utility's default settings and is based on FTDNA's Illumina chip):

11719 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 52.72 Mb.7429 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 39.04 Mb.6468 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 28.96 Mb.5593 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 27.70 Mb.6060 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 22.90 Mb.
The full collection of detected ROHs account for 11.384% of the reported genome for this person.

This is what appears on the screen, I don't know if it's an explanation or my results.

----------


## Duarte

> People whose parents are related in some way may find some lengthy ROHs in their own DNA. As an example, the following ROHs were found on five different chromosomes of a person whose parents were first cousins (this example uses the utility's default settings and is based on FTDNA's Illumina chip):
> 
> 11719 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 52.72 Mb.7429 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 39.04 Mb.6468 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 28.96 Mb.5593 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 27.70 Mb.6060 consecutive tested SNPs, corresponding to a DNA segment of length 22.90 Mb.
> The full collection of detected ROHs account for 11.384% of the reported genome for this person.
> 
> This is what appears on the screen, I don't know if it's an explanation or my results.


Hi Carlos.

It's an explanation. See at https://www.math.mun.ca/~dapike/FF23utils/roh.php

Cheers :)

----------


## italouruguayan

My results : 


Total ROH Mb: 12.16
Total genome Mb: 2791.73
The detected ROHs account for 0.436 % of the reported genome.



Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 1.977 % ( 13889 of 702442 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 30.066 % (211195 of 702442 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 1 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 69.934 % (491247 of 702442 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 1 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Processing Completed.

----------


## Carlos

> Hi Carlos.
> 
> It's an explanation. See at https://www.math.mun.ca/~dapike/FF23utils/roh.php
> 
> Cheers :)


Yes, it is the same one that is in the first post but it doesn't work for me or it takes a long time so I tried it with Gedmatch

*GEDmatch - Are your parents related?*Largest segment = 0.0 cM
Total of segments > 7 cM = 0.0 cM

No shared DNA segments found

*No indication that your parents are related.*

----------


## mitty

On Gedmatch- are your parents related?

_No shared dna segments found_. *Not related*.

----------


## Yinwang888

This discussion on very long ROH on reddit was also pretty interesting on that subject:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ClinicalGen...ic_phenomenon/
I wonder if anyone here have uniparental disomy

----------


## BertV

Total ROH Mb: 33.17

71.684 % are Homozygous 


No problem. :P

----------


## Carlos

I have a doubt for many years. I did some studies and my teacher was a Belgian old and long-distance, someone really cultured and had even worked for Hollywood. The first day of class I arrived last, I crossed the whole room until I reached the room where classes would be taught when the door was opened, everyone was already there, the teacher behind his desk and the rest of the students sitting in their chairs, so in record time I occupied the first empty chair I saw and just as I sat down the teacher said: Another hybrid!


That stayed in my mind but in the following years I never asked him what he meant by that. In the class we were all Spaniards, except an Argentinian with a Galician father, a German mother and a boy with a Catalan father and a Dutch mother, I don't know if it can be related in that sense and in this factor I have fallen relatively recently since they passed me by the head another type of themes.


I don't know how you see it.

----------


## New Englander

Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 2978552 to position 3026733 (48.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 35 from position 3041551 to position 3299144 (257.59 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 26 from position 3438029 to position 3496205 (58.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 12 from position 3557090 to position 3627909 (70.82 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 28 from position 3800253 to position 3966708 (166.46 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 21 from position 4087052 to position 4213744 (126.69 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 4280688 to position 4357591 (76.90 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 27 from position 4400485 to position 4518978 (118.49 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 30 from position 4534217 to position 4672316 (138.10 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 18 from position 4702703 to position 4800467 (97.76 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 57 from position 4804521 to position 4925084 (120.56 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 57 from position 4927998 to position 5012099 (84.10 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 10 from position 5015824 to position 5034233 (18.41 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 20 from position 5055224 to position 5105226 (50.00 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 11 from position 5127976 to position 5159855 (31.88 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 28 from position 5210582 to position 5287617 (77.03 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 31 from position 5291619 to position 5357573 (65.95 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 23 from position 5382696 to position 5434873 (52.18 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 50 from position 5458035 to position 5574967 (116.93 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 24 from position 5577743 to position 5672315 (94.57 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 14 from position 5789456 to position 5897758 (108.30 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 15 from position 6006768 to position 6188857 (182.09 Kb)
Chr Y has a No-Call run of length 13 from position 6739767 to position 6739858 ( 0.09 Kb)

Chr 1 has a ROH of length 234 from position 155135335 to position 156063880 ( 0.93 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 245 from position 47572160 to position 47657079 ( 0.08 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 238 from position 48010410 to position 48174199 ( 0.16 Mb)
Chr 2 has a ROH of length 220 from position 127895655 to position 128189308 ( 0.29 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 506 from position 36994234 to position 37458845 ( 0.46 Mb)
Chr 3 has a ROH of length 257 from position 83970229 to position 86166548 ( 2.20 Mb)
Chr 7 has a ROH of length 282 from position 44148920 to position 44192022 ( 0.04 Mb)
Chr 11 has a ROH of length 259 from position 5247802 to position 5255790 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 234 from position 20963135 to position 21523625 ( 0.56 Mb)
Chr 12 has a ROH of length 467 from position 103133466 to position 103341908 ( 0.21 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 227 from position 32911934 to position 32918792 ( 0.01 Mb)
Chr 13 has a ROH of length 315 from position 48746463 to position 49109054 ( 0.36 Mb)
Chr 15 has a ROH of length 867 from position 48252038 to position 48992897 ( 0.74 Mb)
Chr 16 has a ROH of length 413 from position 2126489 to position 2166876 ( 0.04 Mb)
Chr 17 has a ROH of length 734 from position 40983813 to position 41501295 ( 0.52 Mb)
Chr 19 has a ROH of length 558 from position 10987013 to position 11242658 ( 0.26 Mb)
Chr 22 has a ROH of length 256 from position 29913272 to position 30609096 ( 0.70 Mb)
*Total ROH Mb: 7.57
Total genome Mb: 3003.11*
The detected ROHs account for 0.252 % of the reported genome.

*The following percentages are for individual homozygous SNPs, not just those in ROHs.*Chr 1: 72.224 % (33697 of 46656 SNPs) are homozygous, 366 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 2: 70.733 % (32627 of 46127 SNPs) are homozygous, 300 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 3: 70.677 % (27222 of 38516 SNPs) are homozygous, 219 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 4: 70.004 % (23741 of 33914 SNPs) are homozygous, 252 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 5: 69.634 % (23943 of 34384 SNPs) are homozygous, 253 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 6: 72.397 % (29236 of 40383 SNPs) are homozygous, 811 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 7: 71.429 % (23608 of 33051 SNPs) are homozygous, 299 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 8: 70.416 % (21312 of 30266 SNPs) are homozygous, 214 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 9: 71.241 % (18938 of 26583 SNPs) are homozygous, 179 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 10: 70.347 % (20549 of 29211 SNPs) are homozygous, 201 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 11: 72.029 % (21119 of 29320 SNPs) are homozygous, 253 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 12: 71.610 % (20373 of 28450 SNPs) are homozygous, 217 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 13: 71.084 % (15391 of 21652 SNPs) are homozygous, 153 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 14: 70.848 % (13245 of 18695 SNPs) are homozygous, 142 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 15: 72.244 % (13207 of 18281 SNPs) are homozygous, 148 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 16: 72.690 % (13955 of 19198 SNPs) are homozygous, 190 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 17: 75.815 % (14185 of 18710 SNPs) are homozygous, 215 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 18: 71.231 % (11746 of 16490 SNPs) are homozygous, 107 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 19: 76.403 % ( 9924 of 12989 SNPs) are homozygous, 209 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 20: 70.898 % (10276 of 14494 SNPs) are homozygous, 95 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 21: 69.744 % ( 5901 of 8461 SNPs) are homozygous, 62 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr 22: 71.548 % ( 6508 of 9096 SNPs) are homozygous, 85 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Chr X: 2.577 % ( 502 of 19478 SNPs) are homozygous, 287 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
Chr Y: 2302 SNPs, 990 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous
mtDNA : 5095 SNPs, 230 No-Calls, 0 heterozygous SNPs treated as homozygous

Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 0.864 % ( 4970 of 574927 SNPs) are NoCalls
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 28.564 % (164224 of 574927 SNPs) are Heterozygous (this tally excludes 0 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)
Total autosomal (Chr 1-22): 71.436 % (410703 of 574927 SNPs) are Homozygous (this tally includes 0 heterozygous SNPs that were treated as homozygous)

----------

